# D-Miles To Be Activated For Friday's Game? Hmmm..



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

His agent has been telling people that his client, Darius Miles, will be activated for Friday's game against the Bucks. Thoughts?


Personally I'd love to see what Darius can do for us. If he can play, fine. If not, that's ok too. Might as well give him a shot though.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Screw darius. 

Lazy player who mailed it in when the Blazers needed his good play and potential. And he called Mo Cheeks a "******" in practice. With an "er" not a "a" too. 

Maybe he can prove me wrong, but I was a big supporter of his...pushed for his big contract then when I saw how he repayed us all with his crappy play, forget it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm all for it, and this is why: The season is pretty much over, and if we are every going to have any shot at getting anything for him we have to play him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't mind riding his contract out without him playing. I'd rather see McBob out there than Miles.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Any kind of a link on this? I haven't seen any source saying that Darius is going to be activated. 

I guess that if he's not retiring and is ready to play, then it makes sense to give him some PT to see if he can do anything that might make him tradeable this summer. It would make sense to start him out on the road, too, ... away from the booing he would likely get at the Rose Garden.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

There is no way he is tradeable given his contract, injury history and attitude. We're stuck with him until he's an expiring contract, so I say, don't play him.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

well crap. There goes the hope that he was going to be medically retiring on Friday.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont believe it until I see it reported by a legit local news source. I'd be really suprised if we ever see Darius on the court in a Trail Blazer uni again.

I know many of you hate Darius, but I dont. I dont think he "mailed it in" like many of you do. His knee was messed up and he tried playing thru it. He probably could have given us a little more effort, but I still believe his knee was a big factor in how he played. Anyone think that him playing when his knee was bad may have made it worse and a factor in why he needed so many surgeries?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry, I went to games live where he "mailed it in". He would stand pas the 3 point line, just walking up and waiting for the ball and he would launch crappy shots basically daring Cheeks to yank him out of the game. When he played like that, the crowd booed him mercilessly.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Darius playing is our white flag for the season (obviously). But if he refuses to medically retire -- and we're already too far out of the playoff race -- then why not play him and try to extract some value from him?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

**** Darius. I'll wait until any legitimate news source or even the Oregonian reports it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Word is that Darius was not on the flight with the team to Milwaukie. End of rumor.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The OP really needs to give us a link, otherwise I call BS.

There's been no indication from the team that Miles is anywhere near returning ... that said if he does return I think I'll cry; that tool made it perfectly clear he had no heart when he *absolutely* took nights off.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Darius playing is our white flag for the season (obviously). But if he refuses to medically retire -- and we're already too far out of the playoff race -- then why not play him and try to extract some value from him?


because we won't extract value from him. Its like saying keep Steve Francis so we can get value to trade him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

the thing is that we should not waive him so we can trade him as an expiring contract.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Word is that Darius was not on the flight with the team to Milwaukie. End of rumor.


You know, other airplanes do fly to Milwaukie. :biggrin:

Still I agree this probably is a bogus rumour...


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> You know, other airplanes do fly to Milwaukie. :biggrin:
> 
> Still I agree this probably is a bogus rumour...


Latest rumor I am starting right here and now is that Darius was seen at Union Station and taking Amtrak. Expect him to roll into the arena in an explosion of diesel fumes right after half-time.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I doubt that Darius will ever play for Portland. But, if Darius is persistent in getting out on the court and refusses to retire medically, it could be a good move to put him on the court. One, it just might embarrass him into retireing. Second, by getting him on the court this year, and he fails/retires after futillity, a full year can pass and he can still be medically retired next year before the end of that regular season. It is just a thought, but the only way I can see this benefitting Portland in any way. He is untradeable until he is an expiring contract.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE


portland fans have got to be the biggest group of haters i've ever seen. pathetic.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Freshtown said:


> HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE
> 
> 
> portland fans have got to be the biggest group of haters i've ever seen. pathetic.



Hmmm. Looks like Darius' mom is using the computer again.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Freshtown said:


> HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE
> 
> 
> portland fans have got to be the biggest group of haters i've ever seen. pathetic.



I dont' hate him, but he'll never play for us again. His knee is shot, I'd have a better shot at driving to the hoop. :biggrin:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Freshtown said:


> HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE
> 
> 
> portland fans have got to be the biggest group of haters i've ever seen. pathetic.


Online Vocabulary Builder

Seriously, give it a try.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm in the minority but while I think Darius can have a bad attitude and is not what we are going for with this team, I believe he is a good guy, was in a terrible situation when he blew up at Cheeks (and we all griped and complained about just watching how Cheeks coached, imagine having to play for that incompetence). Certainly doesn't make it right, but nor can I say I completely blame him for going off. I do blame him for using the derogatory language he did.

Bottom line, I'm ready to give him another shot. I think he wants to be here, he likes where the team is going, and he's in a situation where we've survived without him this long, if he tries to screw anything up, or sucks, his *** is as good as gone. What's the worst that could happen? He could play well and show that he can still contribute and wants to win and be part of the team. God that would suck.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bench his ***. Do not let play. i am still bitter that he took forever to recover from an injury that takes people 6-12 months. He is just so lazy, and I am not sure his attitude is better. I do not want him taking PT away from James,Trav, or Martell.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

For what it's worth, I saw him at the end of the summer and he looked to be in much better shape than at Roy's rookie of the year ceremony.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah... give the guy minutes instead to someone who actually deserves some PT.

He can be activiated, sure, but I doubt Nate would even think of putting him on the floor unless seven guys fouled out and he was the last one on the bench.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Play him. Maybe he'll get injured. And if not, maybe he'll contribute.

Can't be any worse out there than Martell has been lately.

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

If the Blazers want to undo all the goodwill that's built up for this team in the community over guys like Oden and Roy, this would be a good move. Otherwise this makes no sense. People here will always link him to the "bad days" and they want him cleansed from this roster forever.

I was at the Phoenix game on Tuesday, and fans actually booed him during a timeout big screen segment where each of the players were remarking on who they thought the best dancer on the team was. D-Miles was on there for about 5 seconds to say "Martell Webster" and he was met with a chorus of boos.

Now I thought it was a little harsh, but it's a glimpse of what the organization can expect if he actually suits up.

-Pop


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

SodaPopinski said:


> If the Blazers want to undo all the goodwill that's built up for this team in the community over guys like Oden and Roy, this would be a good move. Otherwise this makes no sense. People here will always link him to the "bad days" and they want him cleansed from this roster forever.
> 
> I was at the Phoenix game on Tuesday, and fans actually booed him during a timeout big screen segment where each of the players were remarking on who they thought the best dancer on the team was. D-Miles was on there for about 5 seconds to say "Martell Webster" and he was met with a chorus of boos.
> 
> ...


Amen.

It's probably not fair, since I don't think Miles was the worst of the last regime (when it came to off-court shenanigans), but he's certainly emblematic of those rosters and I would be highly disappointed if the team trotted his fat, "no heart" arse back out there. I don't care how bad the Cheeks situation was, Miles showed us all his true colors when he flat out quit on the team.

But outside of my own distaste at the thought of Miles lacing 'em up and taking the court, the team stands to lose their 80% insurance policy on his salary if he takes the court ... This all sounds like his agent is squawking about getting him playing time so he has a sliver of a chance of gaining some value for a possible future contract -- that is if any of this crap is true.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I would try to wait until offseason and try to ship him to NY with Raef and a resigned Wafer (due to cap reasons) for Marbury and Malik Rose expiring contracts, then try to buyout Marbury contract, just like your team did with Francis. It's the only deal I can see Portland doing with Miles.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Word is that Darius was not on the flight with the team to Milwaukie. End of rumor.


good deal.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

If he can help us win a damn game . . . I want him out there.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Xericx said:


> because we won't extract value from him. Its like saying keep Steve Francis so we can get value to trade him.


Isn't Miles' contract longer than Francis'? Francis was more cap relief oriented I though. Also, Miles been on the team, while Francis was just a guy signed to be cut. I'm not saying Miles is a great guy, or even an adequate player, but those are very different situations.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Yeah... give the guy minutes instead to someone who actually deserves some PT.


Webster?
:lol::lol:


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> If the Blazers want to undo all the goodwill that's built up for this team in the community over guys like Oden and Roy, this would be a good move.


Exactly. This season is already ending on a low note with all the losses, this is the last thing their image needs. 

The only way this makes sense is if they need to run him out for a few games to prove to the insurance company that they tried in good faith to play him before a medical retirement.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

or maybe play miles 40 minutes a game and pray his knees blow up on the court so he CAN medically retire? 

damn i am evil at 1 in the morning


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

At the Lakers game in Portland, Darius was shooting before the game and hitting most of his shots.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Exactly. This season is already ending on a low note with all the losses, this is the last thing their image needs.
> 
> The only way this makes sense is if they need to run him out for a few games to prove to the insurance company that they tried in good faith to play him before a medical retirement.


Who says we'll end the season with a bunch of losses. There are 21 games left to play. Why is everyone thinking the team has given up. The playoffs are starting to look out of reach, but that doesn't mean the team will or should give up. Don't give up on these guys. Let's get as good a record as we can and be proud of our success.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Xericx said:


> Screw darius.
> 
> Lazy player who mailed it in when the Blazers needed his good play and potential. And he called Mo Cheeks a "******" in practice. With an "er" not a "a" too.
> 
> Maybe he can prove me wrong, but I was a big supporter of his...pushed for his big contract then when I saw how he repayed us all with his crappy play, forget it.



i dont believe he would call him that word...he is black too...that makes no sense to me



but anyways...give him a shot to prove himself..screw it


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

dwood615 said:


> i dont believe he would call him that word...he is black too...that makes no sense to me
> 
> ...


This incident was well documented at the time, and FYI when the black people I know end the _word_ in an 'a' it can be a term of endearment, but when it ends in 'er' that's pretty much the equivalent of Miles calling Cheeks an "Uncle Tom" -- highly disrespectful.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I think we need to at least give him a look who knows we may hoodwink some GM into taking him<cough> Isaiah <cough>. I am willing to give hime the benefit of the doubt about his recovery time. Having had knee surgery, and a knee injury that took a year and a half to diagnose let alone treat, and then 2 years of recovery since then I can understand why maybe it took him so long to come back. Recent successful microfracture surgeries on some big name players, Zach, Amare, Kidd, etc are positives, but there are the cases that don't go so well. Everyone expects the recovery to go like the best case outcomes. People don't remember that Darius' injury was extensive and on both knees and in a weight bearing areas. 

He may not be the best person on the team, but there are better guys and a new culture, maybe the one guy, Darius, can rise up to the level of the rest of the team, not bring everyone else down. We are in a slump and need some fresh legs, something to shake things up. Innocent until proven guilty, can't hurt to bring him in off the bench and prove that he can still play or if he wants to coast though and just collect the check. The playoffs aren't happening unless someone else falters and we play like we did during our streak, which I don't see happening we are too beat up.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Look, people... all of you irrational D-Miles haters can moan and whine about how you wish he wasn't on the team, but the fact of the matter is that he IS, he's being paid, he holds a roster spot, and he can apparently play. There's no valid reason to keep him off the court. And to the people that think that Darius' mere presence will corrupt the young fragile minds of Roy, Oden, Aldridge, and all the rest, need to get a grip. Zach Randolph was 10 times the cancer that Miles supposedly is, and all the young Blazers were subjected to him all of last year, and they seem to be fine. The only way that the Blazers will be able to trade Darius is for him to prove on the court that he can still play, so all of the "I hate Darius because he tried to play through an injury and dropped an 'N' Bomb on a long-since departed coach during an argument" people need to just accept reality.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

chris_in_pdx said:


> and he can apparently play.


No, he can't.



chris_in_pdx said:


> There's no valid reason to keep him off the court.


Yes, there is.



chris_in_pdx said:


> Zach Randolph was 10 times the cancer that Miles supposedly is


No, he wasn't.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

ProZach said:


> No, he can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


says the guy with the user account, 'ProZach'......lol


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

There is no doubt he is a front runner...When the team was in the tank, Darius chose to mail it in more often than not...However he isn't nearly as evil as many here are suggesting....

I for one am curious to see him play...What will he be like? More importantly what will his attitude and effort be like? Now that the team has undergone a near complete transformation since his injury and is winning (more) and on the upswing, I wonder what Miles' effort will be...Why not use the rest of the season to find out

if he can play
if he shows the desire to play
if he can display ANY trade value whatsoever


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, ProZach, your post was the most insightful, well written prose that I've ever had the pleasure of reading on here. Your knowledgable take on the Darius Miles situation has completely made me rethink my opinion on the matter. Hell, your beautiful way with words has given me new perspective on life in general, and suddenly there's rainbows and laughing children playing everywhere in Utopia. I want to thank you for that.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Wow, ProZach, your post was the most insightful, well written prose that I've ever had the pleasure of reading on here. Your knowledgable take on the Darius Miles situation has completely made me rethink my opinion on the matter. Hell, your beautiful way with words has given me new perspective on life in general, and suddenly there's rainbows and laughing children playing everywhere in Utopia. I want to thank you for that.


Sadly, I cannot say the same for you.

I merely wanted to point out how false your post was. I have neither the time nor the inclination to argue with you over this horse that is not only dead, but has fully decomposed.

Mile's is not ready to play, everyone outside his agent has said so. That's clearly a valid reason not to play him, and at best Zach was 2x the cancer he was, but it's probably about neck and neck. How out of touch with reality are you? Don't answer that, it's rhetorical.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Sadly, I cannot say the same for you.
> 
> I merely wanted to point out how false your post was. I have neither the time nor the inclination to argue with you over this horse that is not only dead, but has fully decomposed.
> 
> Mile's is not ready to play, everyone outside his agent has said so. That's clearly a valid reason not to play him, and at best Zach was 2x the cancer he was, but it's probably about neck and neck. How out of touch with reality are you? Don't answer that, it's rhetorical.


Thank you, ProZach, you've validated my opinion of you completely. You've already made up your mind, and don't let anything resembling the real world get in the way of your pre-conceived notions. How very Republican of you.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Thank you, ProZach, you've validated my opinion of you completely. *You've already made up your mind, and don't let anything resembling the real world get in the way of your pre-conceived notions.* How very Republican of you.


A) Huh? The bold text makes no sense. Miles is still hurt in the real world. He was a cancer in the real world. How is that a preconceived notion? Wow... I don't care if he comes back and can play, but that's not going to happen very soon I don't think.

B) I'm not republican, what are you even talking about. Do you know where you are? Do you need help? Should I call 9-1-1?


----------



## dr_a2k (May 26, 2003)

chris_in_pdx said:


> How very Republican of you.


There are uneducated people on all sides of politics; you for sure are one no matter your political preference.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Only three hours to tip-off and D. Miles has neither retired or been activated. Curious. I'm beginning to lose all faith in internet rumors.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

e_blazer1 said:


> Only three hours to tip-off and D. Miles has neither retired or been activated. Curious. I'm beginning to lose all faith in internet rumors.


Well I think the source was orignially Jason Quick on the primetime show (I didn't listen to it) ... but yeah, somehow I'm thinking we've all gotten our panties into a twist over nothing.

(I'm listening to primetime right now to see if J. Quick is going to come on and drop the "bomb")


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Only three hours to tip-off and D. Miles has neither retired or been activated. Curious. I'm beginning to lose all faith in internet rumors.


how many rumors come true, maybe 1%? Of those, the rumors from the internet are probably .0002% true.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hap said:


> how many rumors come true, maybe 1%? Of those, the rumors from the internet are probably .0002% true.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LKTH6f1JfX8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LKTH6f1JfX8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

-Pop


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> how many rumors come true, maybe 1%? Of those, the rumors from the internet are probably .0002% true.


Guess I should have used the sarcasm tags.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> This incident was well documented at the time, and FYI when the black people I know end the _word_ in an 'a' it can be a term of endearment, but when it ends in 'er' that's pretty much the equivalent of Miles calling Cheeks an "Uncle Tom" -- highly disrespectful.



and my wife is black and my best friend is black


NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I HEARD THEM CALL SOME ELSE THE WORD WITH AN "ER"

THAT MAKES NO SENSE

ITS LIKE A MEXICAN CALLIN ANOTHER MEXICAN SOMETHIN RACIST OR A WHITE GUY DOIN IT TO ANOTHER WHITE GUY


IT MAKES NO SENSE


I KNOW THE DIFFERENCE....IM 22 YEARS OLD AND LISTEN TO HIP HOP HAHAHAHA


I PROBABLY KNOW MORE AOUT THE WORD THAN YOU


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

dwood615 said:


> and my wife is black and my best friend is black
> 
> 
> NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I HEARD THEM CALL SOME ELSE THE WORD WITH AN "ER"
> ...


Wow, all caps? How can I compete with that, you clearly are a master debater.


----------

